# Ciao a tutti



## ElDiablo (11 Dicembre 2020)

Ciao Fratelli RossoNeri, vi leggo da 2/3 anni e mi ero iscritto la notte dei rigori del Rio Ave per offendere pesantemente l'utente che nel pre-partita si augurava una serata del genere...si scherza, ma ho perso 10 anni di vita!!!

Oggi finalmente ho trovato il tempo di completare la registrazione ed eccomi qua a sognare e godere con Voi.

Forza Milan sempre!


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2020)

Ciao!


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Dicembre 2020)

benvenuto


----------



## pazzomania (12 Dicembre 2020)

ElDiablo ha scritto:


> Ciao Fratelli RossoNeri, vi leggo da 2/3 anni e mi ero iscritto la notte dei rigori del Rio Ave per offendere pesantemente l'utente che nel pre-partita si augurava una serata del genere...si scherza, ma ho perso 10 anni di vita!!!
> 
> Oggi finalmente ho trovato il tempo di completare la registrazione ed eccomi qua a sognare e godere con Voi.
> 
> Forza Milan sempre!



Se hai impiegato mesi solo per completare la registrazione ciao core!

Si scherza, welcome!


----------

